# Best way to mirror Genie Hr44 to 3 other rooms



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, i would like to mirror my new Genie HR44 to 3 other rooms with HDtv's. 

1. Which HDMI splitter will work the best? 
2. Do i have to leave the main tv on in order to watch in a mirrored room?
3. Can i purchase additional RC71 remotes and pair them with a single Genie? That way i don't have to carry the remote from room to room.
4. Will the remotes work with each tv, as far as turning them on and off, volume, etc.

Thanks everyone for the helpful information


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. ?
2. maybe, some splitters may work with the main turn off, these splitters tend to be powered 
3. yes
4. yes (depending on brand or compatibility, of course)


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Some info, I use a Gefen Toolbox to split an hr20 to bed, bath, exercise rooms, it replaced an older Gefen http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=4997 I no longer use laying around (was getting pink screens and did not know if it was involved so I replaced it). But also... A friend got a cheap Monoprice, the mid end version, and use it to split an hr20 to two rooms. The Gefens are high end expensive but the mono prices seems to have good reviews, the cheaper ones came a long way in the last 3 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think i will get one off mono and give it a whirl.
Just hoping i don't run into this "handshake" issue i have been reading about. I don't want to have to keep my LR tv on all the time in order to watch in kitchen, BR, etc.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

There is no reason to leave the tv on. The hdmi connection should be from the Genie, not the tv.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> The hdmi connection should be from the Genie, not the tv.


ahhh, both


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

Using the splitter, i take a HDMI cable from the Genie to the input of splitter, then output of splitter a HDMI cable to each tv, including the one in the room next to the Genie, correct?

I know, that was a mouthful.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ftdmlk said:


> Using the splitter, i take a HDMI cable from the Genie to the input of splitter, then output of splitter a HDMI cable to each tv, including the one in the room next to the Genie, correct?
> 
> I know, that was a mouthful.


yep


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No HDMI splitter involved but I did mirror a HR44 to a friends kitchen using component extender over Cat 5 with a Tripp-Lite Component video extender from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UT7TJS/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

No power required.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I haven't tried this in a while, but it was this way last time I checked: If you have a TV plugged into the HDMI connection, the DirecTV box will not output content which has the "no-copy" bit set (some of premiums all the time, other content occasionally) unless the TV is on. The DirecTV looks for a HDCP handshake (which the TV does not send if it is off) before sending this content.

This is also a potential issue for any HDMI splitters - the splitter must do the HDCP handshake (which, at a minimum, implies a powered splitter). If you don't mind not being able to watch copy protected content, then any of the approaches mentioned will work.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I recommend hdmi only, powered splitter, forgot to mention two runs are 50 an 60 feet using mono price premium hdmi. Never had an issue, I replaced one with the MP Redmere I highly recommend, much thinner. Again, never an issue but keep in mind I am using Gefen. If you go mono price get the better splitter.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Forgot... Never had an issue with HDCP, everything came across bullet perfect, no pic problems. Using Pioneer Kuro, top end 32 and 40 Samsungs.


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent info folks, thanks and i'll post back once the install is done.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Because you're asking the best way to mirror an HR44, I'll simply answer that the best way to do it is to add three additional clients. I realize this was probably not the answer you were looking for but it is, no question, the best answer.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

But that incurs monthly charges right? In my case there is no way any more than one of the tvs are on at once. So mirroring means all three get the same video which is fine. And a lot cheaper, easy in this case since the bedroom has the DVR is the middle room. Only had to get someone to help putting cables under floor. Been flawless for over 6 years. Less boxes too.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

ftdmlk said:


> Thanks for the info. I think i will get one off mono and give it a whirl.
> Just hoping i don't run into this "handshake" issue i have been reading about. I don't want to have to keep my LR tv on all the time in order to watch in kitchen, BR, etc.





studechip said:


> There is no reason to leave the tv on. The hdmi connection should be from the Genie, not the tv.





peds48 said:


> ahhh, both


Both? Why?


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

My situation is the same as you "mgavs". Very seldom do we ever have more than one tv on at a time. Just looking for a way to enjoy HD in more rooms without the added monthly cost. Not looking at watching different channels in different rooms at the same time. We may have kitchen tv on along with the living room and this way we can both watch the same recording at the same time while cooking, etc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

because the HDMI goes to the tv regardless what is in the middle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

And to reiterate for folks unlike the TS that are wanting to mirror to CRT sets in a garage or spare room, or even to small panel sets,and don't care about HD, the Monoprice component to composite converter coupled with a cheap NTSC modulator works fine. The RC71 RF remote seems to kick out way more signal (or more correctly, the HR44 apparently has a better antenna) and the HR44 doesn't seem to have a headache with multiple remotes.

Note; all TV's mirrored this way get the same show, and also that is what you'll see on the main TV connected to it. 


{and someday maybe we get a nice $100 ATSC modulator, but I'm not holding my breath}




:coffee


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Because you're asking the best way to mirror an HR44, I'll simply answer that the best way to do it is to add three additional clients. I realize this was probably not the answer you were looking for but it is, no question, the best answer.


I disagree because your suggestion is not mirroring.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> because the HDMI goes to the tv regardless what is in the middle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But you don't have to leave the tv on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> But you don't have to leave the tv on.


depends most on the splitter. some do, some you don't. Key is to maintain HDMI handshake


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> I disagree because your suggestion is not mirroring.


I agree, and I understand the desire to save monthly fees. I had hoped my point would be obvious that no mirroring solution will ever be as stable or simple as using clients.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

peds48 said:


> depends most on the splitter. some do, some you don't. Key is to maintain HDMI handshake


To take this even further I've had it where all TVs connected to the cheap hdmi splitter had to be on. ..

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Interesting about the tv on problem. Just an FYI I never had to leave any tv on out of the three. I could turn any of the three on at anytime, or more than one worked as well. but again, I used Gefens, but our friend with the mono price never mentioned this problem. So I know it's works flawlessly with the right splitter, and IMO it's the easiest/cheapest way to mirror. Based on other comments be sure the splitter is returnable in case you have the ON problem. All I can say is mine worked perfect with two Gefen splitters for many years from an hr20 to three Tvs, two over 50 feet from the hr20. So this is very possible if needed, I am using it right now.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

It's usually cheap and/or non powered splitters that cause issue. Also AVRs with zone 2 output 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> depends most on the splitter. some do, some you don't. Key is to maintain HDMI handshake


No it doesn't. From the Genie to the splitter. From the splitter to the different tvs. Why would you have to leave one on to watch another?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> No it doesn't. From the Genie to the splitter. From the splitter to the different tvs. Why would you have to leave one on to watch another?


If you don't know, why argue or debate?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> If you don't know, why argue or debate?


If I don't know what? You are the one that doesn't seem to know how to connect an HDMI powered splitter so that you don't have to leave a tv on that doesn't need to be left on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> If I don't know what? You are the one that doesn't seem to know how to connect an HDMI


see others trying to explain what happens. As I said, it depends on the switch. some need to have the TV(s) on, while others don't. You seem to want to argue without merit or knowledge.

Are you talking about personal experience or just burbling, because I am talking from personal experiences



dishinitout said:


> To take this even further I've had it where all TVs connected to the cheap hdmi splitter had to be on. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> 1. ?
> 2. maybe, some splitters may work with the main turn off, these splitters tend to be powered
> 3. yes
> 4. yes (depending on brand or compatibility, of course)





studechip said:


> If I don't know what? You are the one that doesn't seem to know how to connect an HDMI powered splitter so that you don't have to leave a tv on that doesn't need to be left on.





peds48 said:


> see others trying to explain what happens. As I said, it depends on the switch. some need to have the TV(s) on, while others don't. You seem to want to argue without merit or knowledge.
> 
> Are you talking about personal experience or just burbling, because I am talking from personal experiences


I thought you could follow a simple line of thought, apparently not. See where your post says powered splitter, then mine says powered splitter? That's what I'm talking about, POWERED SPLITTERS! With a powered splitter you don't need to leave one tv on to watch another. At least two other posters mentioned the exact same thing. Do you understand now?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> . Do you understand now?


Again, not all HDMI splitters are created equal. I guess you missed "some"


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

It seems that everyone else in this thread gets that power splitters work and passive ones generally don't, but sometimes do. You are the only one that doesn't seem to understand. You go on thinking you are always right, and I will just go on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am done with you, again. but not without saying that NOT all splitters (powered, or passive) work the same. the point was to make the TS aware that there is a possibility that this may happen, getting a different one may solve the issue.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

From personal experience in with Peds on this one. I can't remember the brand of splitter the AV company used but it was powered and didn't simulate the handshake so if one TV was off the other didn't work. MOST powered hdmi splitters work but not all. My experience is from about a year and a half ago, since then I double check whatever the AV guys put in. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK! Maybe now we can all move on.... Or close the thread! 

I'm split (pun intended) between a WVB & C41w and a powered HDMI splitter.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If the signaling is good, I'd go wifi.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a monoprice powered hdmi splitter that I bought about two years ago and it does not require any tv be on, I just turn on the TV, let it handshake and up it comes. It worked fine on an HR21-100 and now an HR24-200.
I'd have to look up the model, and I doubt they make it any more (probably updated it).


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

hasan said:


> I use a monoprice powered hdmi splitter that I bought about two years ago and it does not require any tv be on, I just turn on the TV, let it handshake and up it comes. It worked fine on an HR21-100 and now an HR24-200.
> I'd have to look up the model, and I doubt they make it any more (probably updated it).


I've had the same experience with a monoprice powered hdmi 4x4 switch. The outputs are connected to 4 HDTVs and the inputs are connected to my 4 DVRs. With this setup I can watch any DVR from any TV including my HR10-250 Tivo. I only turn on the TV(s) that are being watched. I had this setup long before DirecTV supported MRV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I've had the same experience with a monoprice powered hdmi 4x4 switch.


What you have is a matrix switch not a splitter. So it may not operate the same.

FWIW, I also have a 2x4 matrix switch from Monoprice and have not have any issues, although I had a powered 2 way splitter that had to have both TVs ON.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

In the end, we know that monopricfe has sold 2 way powered splitters that worked and continue to do so. I also recall in the discussion way back then that some powered splitters did not. What several of us did then was buy the exact model that the poster recommended, and as far as I know, we are all still using them. I hope they continue to work. Here is a copy of my order info from 03/02/2011: (it was about $50)

1X2 PRO Series Powered HDMI® Splitter with 3D support (Rev. 2.0)
Product Number: 7522


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

HR44 was installed last Friday and i kept the Hr23-700 in addition. I have ordered the parts for mirroring as well as the extra remotes.

Thank you all for the hints and tips. I will post back once i have it finished and give you my experience, good or not.


----------

